# Flights to Athens ?



## sjg_ukr (Mar 25, 2011)

Does anyone know a cheap way to fly to Athens and back in 24 hours from larnica or Paphos ?

Thanks.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I would suspect Aegean Airways. Check Cheap Flights - Compare Airline Tickets with Skyscanner.com


----------



## sjg_ukr (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Zin, 
Thanks for this , 
I have checked Aegean Airways already , I just wondered if anyone knew of any budget airlines , or do you think they are about the best option all round ?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

sjg_ukr said:


> Hi Zin,
> Thanks for this ,
> I have checked Aegean Airways already , I just wondered if anyone knew of any budget airlines , or do you think they are about the best option all round ?


My Greek neighbours always have to travel to Larnaca airport to fly out to Athens or collect family flying in, they say no planes leave from Paphos airport, but please double check that.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Aegean are the budget airline. This time of year will be very expensive, especially in the coming days with the national holiday coming up.

skyscanner includes budget airlines. airninja.com is an alternative.


----------



## thalassa1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Maybe Olympic Air or Cyprus Airways??


----------

